# Top nệm lò xo kim cương đạt chuẩn chất lượng



## Nguyen Lynh (25/3/19)

_Nệm lò xo Kim Cương được sản xuất theo dây chuyền khép kín đến từ Hàn Quốc, cho ra đời dòng nệm lò xo cao cấp với hệ thống túi độc lập dạng ống bền bỉ theo thời gian. Nệm được kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt trong suốt quá trình sản xuất đến ra thành phẩm đều đạt chuẩn chất lượng ISO 9001:2008 quốc tế. Cùng Thegioinem.com thống kê qua Top nệm lò xo Kim Cương đạt chuẩn chất lượng được người tiêu dùng Việt Nam tin dùng cho việc chăm sóc giấc ngủ của gia đình._

*1. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Acness Kim Cương*
Hệ thống túi lò xo độc lập mang đến độ đàn hồi cao, nâng đỡ toàn bộ cơ thể, bảo vệ tối đa cột sống lưng của người nằm nệm. Hoàn toàn đạt chuẩn chất lượng vượt trội khi nằm không gây ra bất kỳ âm thanh, tiếng ồn nào lúc bạn chuyển động, xoay trở người. Nệm kết hợp cùng lớp mousse tạo sự êm ái, mềm mại giúp cho bạn ngủ ngon hơn và thoải mái, tỉnh táo khi thức dậy.

Nệm bảo hành: 8 năm.




Top Nệm Lò Xo Kim Cương Đạt Chuẩn Chất Lượng​
*2. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Platinum Kim Cương*
Platinum là dòng nệm lò xo cao cấp mà Kim Cương dành cho nhu cầu phục vụ của cách khách sạn, resort hay homestay. Độ dày của nệm được tạo nên từ nhiều lớp cấu trúc bên trong, cốt lõi là lớp lò xo túi độc lập hình trụ xoắn đều, không gây rung lắc khi nằm và được bao bọc bởi lưới chống trồi. Kế đó là lớp vải dệt, lớp bông nano kháng khuẩn tuyệt đối, chống lún xẹp và hỗ trợ khả năng chịu lực của nệm. Bên trên là lớp PV định hình nệm và lớp mousse mềm mại, không chỉ vậy, nệm còn có lớp cao su non thiên nhiên 100%. Vỏ nệm là vải gấm dệt kim cao cấp đến từ châu Âu tạo sự sang trọng cho không gian ngủ của bạn.

Bảo hành: 10 năm.




Top Nệm Lò Xo Kim Cương Đạt Chuẩn Chất Lượng​
*3. Nệm Lò Xo Túi Gold Kim Cương*
Cũng là dòng nệm cao cấp dành cho khách sạn, nệm lò xo túi Gold Kim Cương được cấu tạo từ nhiều lớp bên trong tạo nên độ dày của nệm là 30cm. Hoàn toàn nâng đỡ cả cơ thể của bạn, hỗ trợ lưu thông máu, chống đau lưng, nhức mỏi khi nằm. Bên ngoài, nệm cũng được bao bọc bởi lớp vải gấm dệt kim vô cùng bắt mắt và sang trọng. Độ mềm mại của nệm xuất phát từ lớp cao su non 100% thiên nhiên và hệ thống lớp PV, mousse bên dưới lớp cao su non đó. Nệm không bị lún, xẹp hay biến dạng khi chịu lực mạnh bởi cấu trúc lò xo xoắn đạt chuẩn chất lượng tuyệt hảo.

Bảo hành: 10 năm.




Top Nệm Lò Xo Kim Cương Đạt Chuẩn Chất Lượng​


----------

